# Medical rounds



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 13, 2007)

While making rounds, a doctor points out an X-ray to a group of medical students.   

"As you can see," she says, "the patient limps because his left fibula and tibia are radically arched. Michael, what would you do in a case like this?"   

"Well," ponders the student, "I suppose I'd limp too."


----------



## Halo (Dec 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

